# Slammed Cruze, custom Coils, Custom Wheels etc



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Dammit i wanted to be the first looks dam good whats the size wheel you got, im gonna try and get some 19x8.5 cast nues tomrrrow im way more slammed than you though hehe jealous much

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MJG923 (Feb 26, 2011)

They're 19x9 all around, it definitely rubs but I have some plans for the winter. It's easier to be lower when you're on stock wheels haha


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Well see im not gonna adjust my coilovers at all when i get the nues should be tucking in the rear tell me does your sway bar knock the frame, i rub too just the inner wheel well a litte and my axles clank but hey idgaf my exhaust scraps too what did you do for custom lca very interested in your car man
Super excited to see another cruze dumped
Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

You on stock wheel studs too? And how big a spacer you runnin

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks great. Size and offset of wheels? Tire size? How big of a spacer?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Love those rims, wouldn't pick that color combo personally, but you have one sick Cruze.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

so whatever happen to pro level photos?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice wheels! Did you happen to get pics while they were in original color?

Looking forward to the photos as well.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

that looks sweet man


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

looks great man!


----------



## MJG923 (Feb 26, 2011)

What's up everyone, had a pretty busy winter at work but back with a few updates. Got the photo shoot done, a big shoutout to Jsutai for helping with the build! Miro, owner of Jsutai, does amazing work and is a perfectionist when it comes to even the subtle details of a car. They specialize in stance and custom work with a unique creative twist, but can do just about anything when it comes to cars and source custom parts. If anyone is in the tri-state area definitely check these guys out! His website is Automotive Design | JSutai and the photoshoot pics of my car along with his gorgeous S2k (recently sold for a new project) and other projects they've worked on can be found here Projects | JSutai and on the photo blog on the site. Btw we know the typo on the title where it says '2010 cruze' To whoever asked about pics of my wheels prior to powder coating they can be found on the photo blog. 

As for my car, we do have some plans in the works such as a further drop, larger more aggressive wheels this summer and minor details to help spruce the car up a bit. Will definitely be updating this thread more often as the work comes along in the next couple months. 

Speaking of new wheels, the custom drilled and refinished Rotiform SNA's that are on my car currently are actually for sale! These bad boys were literally custom made from the ground up, specs on the wheels are 19x9 +35 all around. Wheels have only been on the car for a total of maybe 6 months. Asking $1800 + shipping w/o tires. Paid nearly $2500 brand new when all is said and done w/o tires. Any questions feel free to ask here or PM me

tl;dr PICS here http://jsutai.com/projects/ and here http://jsutai.com/blog/


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

are the wheels cast or forged?


----------



## MJG923 (Feb 26, 2011)

They are cast, forged we'd be talkin like 4k at least for those wheels new lol


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks awesome. great job. not a big fan of the color of the wheels, but otherwise very nice.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

MJG923 said:


> They are cast, forged we'd be talkin like 4k at least for those wheels new lol


i know but rotiform has these wheels new for 350 a pop,thats 1300 for all 4.Custom drilling is an extra 100 where does 1800 come into play for a set of used wheels?


----------



## MJG923 (Feb 26, 2011)

No idea where you got those numbers from but custom drilling and finishing is not an extra 100 per wheel lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

MJG923 said:


> No idea where you got those numbers from but custom drilling and finishing is not an extra 100 per wheel lol


i paided 100 for my redrill.From rotiform to let you know
http://store.rotiform.com/product/black-friday-redrill-option


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahahahha I can buy them cheaper then he selling them 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MJG923 (Feb 26, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i paided 100 for my redrill.From rotiform to let you know
> Rotiform — Custom Drill - redrill option



grammar bro, plus i said custom drilling and custom finishing* talkin at least $2100-2200 for these wheels with finishing etc


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

MJG923 said:


> grammar bro, plus i said custom drilling and custom finishing* talkin at least $2100-2200 for these wheels with finishing etc


so if my math is right powdercoating cost 800$?if you were planning on another set of rims why not just get 5x120 and run adapter


----------

